# 2019 ICC Tournament expansion



## MakeAPlay (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.philly.com/soccer/international-champions-cup-women-soccer-nwsl-ecnl-20190215.html?fbclid=IwAR2-_o0tIxh03k39omTxFpzOL7G--l57AUB4xN_EgxiLN4QHe1tQIdytaY8&__vfz=medium=sharebar

Very interesting read.  The part that is relevant to the youth girls club game is at the very end of the article.  Apparently there is going to be a girls club team tournament sanctioned by US Soccer that will include the best 4 GDA teams against 4 All Star teams comprised of ECNL and other non-GDA players and 4 foreign teams.  This will be held alongside an expanded professional team ICC tournament.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 15, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.philly.com/soccer/international-champions-cup-women-soccer-nwsl-ecnl-20190215.html?fbclid=IwAR2-_o0tIxh03k39omTxFpzOL7G--l57AUB4xN_EgxiLN4QHe1tQIdytaY8&__vfz=medium=sharebar
> 
> Very interesting read.  The part that is relevant to the youth girls club game is at the very end of the article.  Apparently there is going to be a girls club team tournament sanctioned by US Soccer that will include the best 4 GDA teams against 4 All Star teams comprised of ECNL and other non-GDA players and 4 foreign teams.  This will be held alongside an expanded professional team ICC tournament.


That’s cool. Wonder what age group? Or all?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 15, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That’s cool. Wonder what age group? Or all?


It wasn’t clear but it is very exciting for the women’s game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 15, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> It wasn’t clear but it is very exciting for the women’s game.


Seems like a good opportunity to make a splash at the youth level.


----------

